# The Pokemon World Cup - Round of 32, Group 1



## Ether's Bane (Jun 29, 2008)

It's back! You only have one week and one vote, so vote for your favorite! If there is a, let's say, 4-way tie for 6th or anything that makes a tie on the final qualifying spot, we will have a 2-day tiebreaker. If there is still a tie, RNG picks the final qualifier(s).

EDIT: I almost forgot! Let the discussion (about this poll/who you voted for/anything about the PWC) start!


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 29, 2008)

Lapras is one of my favorites.


----------



## Flora (Jun 29, 2008)

Roxxor said:


> Lapras is one of my favorites.


  Me too.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 29, 2008)

Jolteon was one of my best Pokemon in Leaf Green.

Surprised Snorlax doesn't have a single vote ye, considering it's the former champion.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 29, 2008)

Look at it, it is so loveable


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 29, 2008)

Mudkip! But that's cuz I didn't see aipom till it was too late. *bashes head against wall*


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

Scyyyyyyyytherrrrrrrrrr~ <3


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 30, 2008)

Jolteon. It's just cool.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

Victreebel forever!


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 30, 2008)

How could you _not _vote for it?


----------



## Kinova (Jun 30, 2008)

I nominated Scyther. Who did you _think_ I was going to vote for?

... Though I was tempted by Linoone. But no, Scyther.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 30, 2008)

Go !


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 30, 2008)

Gardevoir! ><

Because it's an awesome pokemon.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 1, 2008)

Linoone. 

Because I _can_.


----------



## Melati2008 (Jul 1, 2008)

Lapras so cute!


----------



## Mercury (Jul 1, 2008)

Mudkip, because I love it and it's a Water Pokémon starter!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, so in order, Lapras, Scyther, Tyranitar, Gardevoir, Jolteon, Mudkip, and Drifloon advance, while Victreebel and Linoone will go into a tiebreaker. Among the casualties, Munchlax and Snorlax were both disappointing on their repeat appearances, while to the surprise of probably nobody except their nominators (at least IMO), Yanmega and Duskull are sent home without garnering even one vote.


----------

